
Check if JavaScript objects has only specific properties - khubo
https://github.com/khubo/hasonlykeys
======
quietbritishjim
Why not just use a proper Map object?

~~~
khubo
My intention was to quickly validate the response of a ReST API by making sure
only desired properties are present in the response (avoiding exposure of not
required properties). using validators like joi, ajs etc is one way, but in
some cases thats a bit extra work for the node

